# So...



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read of Piper's dx. I have never had a dog with ED but did have one with borderline HD who competed very successfully in obedience until he was retired around 7 years old ; and he had an undiagnosed thyroid problem that contributed to that retirement since he gained weight and I felt he should no longer be jumped (at that time he jumped 30 inches).

So, I would agree that our goldens are happiest working for as long as they are comfortable, just so long as their physical needs are taken care of; which I am totally positive you will do


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sarah, Piper is so lucky you have such a great attitude and that her breeders are the caring, responsible kind! Cleaning the fragments out of the joints so ongoing damage isnt continually done is such a gift to Miss Piper. Tango is such a happy, spirited girl. Those six weeks were long and dark, but ever after has been a blast. Arthroscopic surgery techniques have made ED a much less dreadful/ dreaded diagnosis.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

There are a LOT of great resources out there. You WILL find someone to explain everything for you and help you make the best choices.

There are MANY ways for dogs to do activities without getting hurt. Plus there is currently SO much more info available now on conditioning and rehab than there was just a few years ago.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am sorry you have to go through this. I'm sure that if you watch her carefully she will be able to do all you want to do within reason!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of Piper's diagnosis, but I still remain excited for your & Piper's obedience and agility career. You definitely have the right attitude and you'll continue to bring the best out of her that you can! Remember that the diagnosis doesn't change who she is.

Keep your head up and Molson & I wish you and Piper a quick recovery and lots of luck in the future!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry about the dx on Piper. It is so interesting to hear the view from an owner / competitor / vet.

I want to tell you a story - my mother-in-law just had double knee replacement last summer. In March, she flew out to visit us. I had her stay on the second floor, with a bedroom that had easy access to the bathroom. ( She makes many visits in the middle of the night. ) I was shocked to find out she could hardly do the stairs. Come to find out, all the rehab she had done - they never did stairs!!! She had not done stairs since before the surgery!!! Well, she was in pain the first week and a half. After the five weeks, she was going up those stairs with so much more ease. 

I truly believe you when you say it is good to keep her active. I pushed my mother-in-law a lot during that time, it was too easy for her to become sedentary.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. I remember you mentioning being concerned a few weeks ago and we both kind of brushed it off as nothing.

I have a good friend with a Boston Terrier. Her vet told her that her Boston has the worst hips he's ever seen. She is doing obedience and agility with him. Every once in a while she'll see him walking a little stiff and she won't jump him for a couple of weeks. But as long as he isn't showing symptoms she trains as normal.

I'd say the only benefit she has over you is Bostons aren't very stoic about working through discomfort....if he doesn't want to do it he won't. We all know goldens often are not the same way. So I would just make sure you pay close attention and learn her little subtle signs that she shows when she's not feeling great.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry about Piper's ED. From what Jill said, it sounds like Piper still has a bright and active future ahead of her!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this, I hope that Piper is able to have a normal, healthy, happy life. She's lucky to have you!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I know this is tough, and I'm sorry for the diagnosis. Piper is lucky to have you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Piper..I hope that you and Pper can do what ever you want together. Please keep us informed. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sarah, I'm very sorry for Piper's diagnosis. Hopefully, after the arthroscopy, she'll be asymptomatic and can work whatever format you want her to work. She's in great hands, so whatever her future, she'll have fun!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My girl, Baylee, was diagnosed with elbow dysplasia at age 2 based on films submitted to OFA. This has not limited her in any way in obedience. She almost 9 now with a CDX, currently getting ready to show in utility. I modified my jump heights in training but periodically have her jump her full 24 inch height that she jumps at trials. She really shows no signs of lameness and although she had a brief episode this year of jumping difficulties that has resolved and seemed not to be related to her dysplasia. I have given her GlycoFlex 3 since she was 2 years old which I am hoping helped to keep her joint problems under control.
Since we don't do agility I can't attest to how it may have challenged her abilities in that arena. I do know she has lived a happy active life without any limitations.
I hope you and your pup are able to continue to enjoy an active life for many years to come.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Piper*

So sorry to hear that you and Piper have to go through this, but soon it will be behind you and she will feel much better! Will pray as I do for all of the moms and dogs on this forum.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. I know what it is like to get bad news. Just hang in there and let her tell you what she can do. You will know what to watch for and just maybe she will still be that one in a million. Let us know how she is doing.
Michelle


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

My vet always says "live and let live."

Let Piper tell you how far she wants to go--no matter if it's novice titles, or more, or just practicing bits and pieces here and there--you two will still have a great time together.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words (I especially appreciate hearing about Bailey and what she has accomplished). This really sucks, but I'm glad I found out now rather than when she was two. It was so weird taking my dog to the vet yesterday (it's been YEARS since I've taken one of my pets to a vet other than myself), but I'm happy that the place I took her will let me scrub in on the surgery and I get to take her home that afternoon since they don't have to worry that I will be freaked out by the dysphoria caused by the anesthetic meds wearing off/the pain meds. She gets a reprieve for two weeks since she was a good girl at field practice yesterday. I'm going to schedule the procedure for the week of June 14, after our WC. It's strange watching her, knowing that there's something wrong, but not seeing it (she runs like the wind).

Thanks again everyone, I'll keep you all in the loop.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Piper! I am sure that was some very hard news to get. I have a friend with a Golden who was diagnosed with ED when she went in for clearances. She was not showing any signs at the time, and rarely shows any. She does field work and has her JH, so that did not seem to stop her. Keep us up to date!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Elbow dysplasia seem like a far more common problem than people believe.


----------

